# INSANE nailpolish Haul!



## TheClara (Aug 30, 2011)

This is my biiiiggg polish haul for fall 2011. Most of the polishes are not from any of the new collection, besides the China Glaze and Chanel polishes. I didn't really feel overly excited by most of the fall collections this year so I ended up buying older polishes that has been on my wishlist for a long time. Some of the OPI are really old and quite hard to find.

  	I also bought some new nailcare stuff that I'll be updating the thread with later on..

*OPI:*



  	Fireflies, Just Beachy, Sit Under The Apple Tree, Lemonade Stand By Your Man



  	Brisbane Bronnze, Man Of La Mancha, Coral Reef, Bright Lights Big Color



  	Black Cherry Chutney, Ink, Midnight Blue Glitter, Sahara Sapphire



  	Black Onyx, Not Like The Movies, Dazzle Me, Blue Moon Lagoon, Dominant Jeans

*China Glaze:*



  	City Siren, Traffic Jam, CG In The City, Skyscraper

*Chanel:*



  	Peridot, Quartz

*Ozotic Pro:*



  	513,528,518

*Nfu Oh:*



  	66,63,68,69



  	51,50,54,38

*Kleancolor;*



  	Red-Hot, Twinkly Love, Chunky Holo Black, Metallic Mango



  	Moon Dance, Metallic Aqua, Midnight Seductioin


----------



## Nicala (Aug 30, 2011)

Such a beautiful haul!


----------



## sonu (Aug 30, 2011)

Beautiful & Huge haul.. I am on a nail polish kick rt now & I totally can relate with it... Enjoy your goodies!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 30, 2011)

So much fun here!  I love these colours, especially some of the OPI ones which I have never seen.  I just put up an autumn nail post on my blog in case you decide you need even more!  Hehehe!    Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Aug 30, 2011)

OMG!!! Coral Reef! You are SOOO lucky! I've been searching high & low for that baby for almost a year now! lol! Enjoy it girl! It's really a beauty on the nails


----------



## TheClara (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## TheClara (Aug 31, 2011)

UrbanSweetheart said:


> OMG!!! Coral Reef! You are SOOO lucky! I've been searching high & low for that baby for almost a year now! lol! Enjoy it girl! It's really a beauty on the nails



 	Yea, I've also been looking for that polish for ages. Then I finally found it on a UK website that sell discontinued OPIs. It was reeeallly expensive, 15£, but I figured you'd probably have to pay about the same if you by any chance found it on E-bay so I ordered that one and Blue Moon Lagoon. The shipping was really fast and they still have Coral Reef in store if you are interested. Check the link:
  	http://www.trimandpolish.co.uk/viewcollection.asp?Product_Collection=SUMMER FOR SHORE COLLECTION&Group_Name=OPI NAIL POLISH 
  	I have no Idea what they charge for shipping to the states, but in europe it was 3£


----------



## Sass (Aug 31, 2011)

Pure love.  I need Peridot in my life.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Aug 31, 2011)

Awesome haul!! Peridot is soo nice! That's what I am wearing right now


----------



## sunshine rose (Sep 1, 2011)

Epic nail polish haul! Love all the older opi's! have fun doing up your nails


----------

